# javascript direct link?



## graudeejs (Jan 18, 2010)

Is it possible to execute javascipt in some page with direct link?

for example:
http://www.w3schools.com/JS/tryit.asp?filename=tryjs_function1
there is a *displaymessage()* function.

Is it possible to call this function from browser with single url [long address]?


----------



## Alt (Jan 18, 2010)

No, unless JS on this page manages that command after # sign


----------



## fonz (Jan 18, 2010)

However, it should be possible to write something like

```
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="javascript" SRC="http://foo.bar.org/feep.js">
```
which basically acts like

```
#include "http://foo.bar.org/feep.js"
```

It's been a long time since I did anything with JavaScript, back then not every browser had implemented this (yet). Perhaps by now the situation has improved.

Also, I'm not sure if this is what you were looking for. If not, forget I said anything :OOO:h

Alphons


----------



## Alt (Jan 18, 2010)

You can include but it not always do what is needed. Plus, if script is from different domain, you will get security restrictions (js domain) if you try to iframe it or somewhat manupulate


----------

